# Which method best for my type?



## Coisox (Sep 13, 2010)

I learn Classic Pochmann and I can understand the theory. But my problem is, I think I have below average of short term memory. I test my friend whether he can remember 12 digits of number and she did (she needs about 20secs) but as for me, it's very hard and need a lot of time. Using Pochmann method, it's very hard to remember more than 2 cycles. And remembering the corner is next to impossible.

Please advise me method which you believe best/nearest for me. This is me now:

- I dont mind complex method
- I just want to solve within 10 minutes. No need fast method.
- I prefer more algorithm rather than short term memorization (memorize the pieces) since algorithm can be memorize with patient.
- I've already memorize all F2L, all PLL and 60% OLL.
- I'm a sub 40 3x3x3


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2010)

I also feel like my natural short term memory is perhaps only around average at best. However, you can use a structured memory method such as Roman Rooms or Journeys to make it easier to remember a lot of information. Both methods are considered different ways to use the method of loci. You can certainly use this with classic Pochmann to improve you ability to memorize.

Chris


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 13, 2010)

How have you memorized full F2L PLL and 60% of OLL and only sub 40? unless you dont practice much..


----------



## LarsN (Sep 13, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> How have you memorized full F2L PLL and 60% of OLL and only sub 40? unless you dont practice much..



Knowing lots of algorithms doesn't make you fast. I knew full OLL, PLL and COLL before I got sub35.

ON TOPIC:
You don't need your short term memory if you wish to be able to complete a blind solve in 10 minutes. I would suggest doing your memo in what ever speed your capable of (30-40 min. doesn't matter) then you will be able to memo faster in a very few attempts and I think you could fast be sub10.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 14, 2010)

I use 3OP, and I visually memorize the orientation.
Then, the permutation isn't hard at all, because it is at most 20 digits.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe it is easier for you to remember letters instead of digits?
Mabye it is easier for you to remember grouped digits (25, 67, 91) instead of single digits (2, 5, 6, 7, 9, 1)

and as far as I know, you can only store about 7 things in short term memory, so I use it to remember the orientation of corners only.

That said, M2 has less things to remember and is a bit more "alg"-based


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> and as far as I know, you can only store about 7 things in short term memory, so I use it to remember the orientation of corners only.


More like anywhere from 5 to 9. Some people will be able to remember 7 things with ease, others will find 7 things nearly impossible to keep in short term memory. You can slightly improve short term memory with practice. But you're right, you shouldn't be using short term memory very much in a BLD solve.


OP: Do you find that you have a relatively easy time remembering pictures, sounds, concepts, numbers, or maybe something else entirely? A journey method is a bit extreme for 3BLD (but you should definitely use it if it's the only thing that will help); if you can find another way of remembering the information directly, it would probably make it easier to do solves.

On the other hand, there's a modified journey method that you might like - it's called person/action. Each thing you want to memorize (a piece and orientation, say) is converted into a specific person or a specific action. Then, you can memorize things two at a time by converting those two things into a person and an action, and then remembering that kind of like a story. It's possible to condense even further and memorize correspondences between two things in a row and people or actions. So then you could remember each group of 4 things as some person doing some action.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 14, 2010)

LarsN said:


> ON TOPIC:
> You don't need your short term memory if you wish to be able to complete a blind solve in 10 minutes. I would suggest doing your memo in what ever speed your capable of (30-40 min. doesn't matter) then you will be able to memo faster in a very few attempts and I think you could fast be sub10.



This is a really good point, probably just about everyone has really slow memorising when beginning. You will quite rapidly improve and find memorising much easier with practice. When I started out there was no way I could've memorised corners visually, but after a few weeks of moderate practice it became quite easy.


----------

